
We analyzed San Francisco's parking data and this is what we found - hamzaouazzanic
https://www.spotangels.com/blog/san-francisco-worst-neighborhoods-for-parking-tickets/
======
hamzaouazzanic
We tell you what are the most ticketed blocks and neighborhood in SF where
more than $124m worth of parking tickets were issued

------
kmouhid
Do you have this data for new york?

~~~
hamzaouazzanic
Comming soon!

